# vanilla bean equivalent vanilla extract



## hendel

Can any one tell me whats the equivalent of 1 vanilla bean is if i am using vanilla extrac . 1 vanilla bean = how much vanilla extract

Thanks

Hendel


----------



## z~bestus

HENDEL:
Good morning. The general rule is 2 inch piece of bean = 1 tsp.
Hendel, you must remember that some beans are more flavorful or aromatic than others depending from where they were grown. Sooo, you must write down this information as you go along. I hope this post provides you with insight into substitutions. Good luck & have a nice day.

~Z~BESTUS.:chef:


----------



## kuan

Is there a thing as too much vanilla? If you're not sure, add an extra splash.


----------



## blueicus

I have to agree, I've never been able to overwhelm anything I've made with "too much vanilla". Just add to your heart's content . Most recipes that yield the equivalent of one cake-sized object would probably have between a tsp and a couple tablespoons of the extract.


----------



## jessiquina

has anyone tried the vanilla bean paste?


----------



## emily joy

Approximately I inch of vanilla bean pod is equal to one teaspoon of vanilla extract!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif

It's a cheaper alternative and often easier to use!


----------

